
Glacier National Park Removes “Gone by 2020” Signs - briandear
https://wattsupwiththat.com/2019/06/06/glacier-national-park-quietly-removes-its-gone-by-2020-signs/
======
melling
Here’s a 2 year old article and it doesn’t say the glaciers will be gone by
2020:

[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/may/11/us-
glaci...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/may/11/us-glacier-
national-park-is-losing-its-glaciers-with-just-26-of-150-left)

